# Sticky  Blue Green Algae in land water



## kendal

seeing a worning round my local loch has reminded me to post this, blue green algae is found in stagnant water and sometimes flowing water if the source comes from a stagnant pool. it can make dogs and people very ill or in worst cases some die. 

so keep your dogs away from still water and keep your eye out on walks to see if their are any wornings up about local ponds, streams etc

http://www.pawsonthelevels.org.uk/public/for_info-blue_green_algae[1].pdf


----------



## Sezra

Thank you Kendal. We have a lake near us with a very smelly end! I can't imagine any animal would want to drink from it but you never know!


----------



## kendal

lol have you forgoten the topic about dogs roling in dead things lol they love anything smelly


----------



## Dylansmum

I lost my Irish wolfhound after he drank algaed water at rutland water many years ago so it is always a worry for me. I am trying to keep Dylan away from ponds for the summer and only allow him to go in rivers.


----------



## weez74

Oh, they had this sign up at our country park on Monday, but only by the duck feeding area.and on the other side of the reservoir, a woman was still encouraging her dogs into the water. I presumed it must only be a problem for people. I hope those dogs were okay.

Thanks, Kendal.


----------



## Sarette

Thank you for the warning xx


----------



## Mogdog

Yes, I've read about this before .....sounds awful. Definitely worth being vigilant.


----------



## tessybear

I was in Richmond Park the other day and there are warning signs all round the ponds to keep dogs away from them because of blue/green algae. I had to put Dexter on a lead as he would have headed straight for the ponds.


----------



## flowers

My uncle's dog became very ill after going into water that had blue green algae and there were no warning signs. It was terrible and they petitioned for signs to be put up. Thankfully their dog pulled through though.


----------

